# WANTED - plow for 95 YJ



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am in the market for a plow to put on my Wrangler. It is a 95. If you have one for sale let me know. I'm located in SW Ohio.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

How far do you want to travel?


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Where are you?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Smitty58;1055133 said:


> I am in the market for a plow to put on my Wrangler. It is a 95. If you have one for sale let me know. I'm located in SW Ohio.


Hi Smitty
I have a Blizzard 680 LT with mount, wire harness, controller and a set of custom wings for sale. It is on my 93 YJ right now which Im selling but I will sell the plow by itself. $2500.00 
Send me a PM or email [email protected]

Regards Mike


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

flykelley- thanks I'm sure that is a nice setup but this is going to be sort of a backup vehicle. So I'm hoping to find something for $1200-$1500.
Good luck with selling yours though.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Smitty58;1055350 said:


> flykelley- thanks I'm sure that is a nice setup but this is going to be sort of a backup vehicle. So I'm hoping to find something for $1200-$1500.
> Good luck with selling yours though.


Smitty, good luck to you also. Pretty darn tough finding a mount for a YJ since they haven't been made for awhile now.

Mike


----------

